# Little brown monster (I mean kitten).



## streetmorrisart (Jul 21, 2010)

Mina likes to jump in here nightly between 2 and 4 A.M....not loudly, but it wakes me right up because I hear the gesneriads screaming. 








I'll just chew on this wire for now...







She has it out for Angraecum elephantinum especially--I think she knows I carefully picked it out myself on a wonderful trip to California. 






But, I love her dearly!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2010)

What did you do to the rest of her nose!? oke:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, you leave her adorable little nose alone, Eric! 

I've been getting flack for my love of Exotic Shorthairs and Persians since I was nine. "What happened to your cat's face, huh? Did it run into a door or something?" 

CLEVER! 

Yet my retort pretty much always adds up to "Well, the jerk store called..."


----------



## Drorchid (Jul 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh she is adorable; I have the long haired versions, so I am used to the flat faces. If I see a siamese cat now, I think they look strange because their noses are way to long....

Robert


----------



## nikv (Jul 21, 2010)

Gryffy offers to share his favorite toy with Mina:








Gryffy and Shadow say "hello". They invite Mina to hang out with them any time.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 21, 2010)

nikv said:


> Gryffy and Shadow say "hello".
> 
> 
> And Omar too!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 21, 2010)

nikv said:


> Gryffy and Shadow say "hello".
> 
> And Omar too!


----------



## Hera (Jul 21, 2010)

Cute cats. Mina looks like a teddy bear.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 21, 2010)

Very cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my god, look at all the smushed-in faces! Too cute for words.

_Love_ Mina; how old is she? :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2010)

If I didn't have a floor full of orchids I'd have cats.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 22, 2010)

I had a white persian with copper eyes. His name was Henry. He's been gone for several years now. I'll always miss him. He was a great cat! I have one of those "long-nosed" cats now. 

Yours are adorable!  I imagine they are great companions! :smitten:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 22, 2010)

I see I've got a lot of kindred spirits here!  You all have beautiful cats. I'm partial to the flat faced guys, but I really do love them all. Mina is eight months old. I only have her because I had to say goodbye to my black Persian boy, Gus, who just made it past his 14th birthday last November. It's heartbreaking and I still miss him, but there is nothing to do in that situation but remember them fondly and get another cat. I have one other, Vlad, a black Exotic Shorthair male who is officially the nicest animal I've ever known...he's just a really good boy and he's loved Mina from the time we let her out of her carrier.


----------



## etex (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW- What a bunch of cute cats!!
Mina is really adorable!!


----------



## suss16 (Jul 22, 2010)

Here is Ashby, my 8 lb Persian in a 5 lb basket.






Here she is just finishing up a "spa" day.






Here is her 1/2 sister Lucie...






yeah, my wife and I have a thing for smushed in noses.


----------



## Hera (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll take Lucie! I'm falling for the breed. My next dog will be a frenchie!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2010)

suss16 said:


> Here is Ashby,....just finishing up a "spa" day.



when I was a little kid, I had the thought of putting one of the many cats in our dryer.... my mother didn't agree however (you could put the dryer in non-spin mode and just run it...)


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2010)

Robin, really funny and clever shots, especially the first two! :rollhappy::clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Gorgoeus cat!!! But look at those claws!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 27, 2010)

Ashby and Lucie are both super adorable. I like smushed nose pups, too. 

Mina does have magnificent claws (which are somehow sharp again the day after I trim them), but she's never used them on us. We get patted with velvet-soft paws. Personally, I love the contrast between the sharp teeth and "talons" and the cartoonish cuteness of the rest of her. 

And thanks, Tom, but these were all her! I just grabbed the camera and pointed the second I saw her over there so I could share.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2010)

streetmorrisart said:


> We get patted with velvet-soft paws.



... yes, this sensation is very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jul 28, 2010)

Lots of cute friends here, and I always love new pics of Ms. Mina! 

I've been missing my Moey a lot recently. The lemon tree we planted above her has not been doing well and is making me very sad about her again.  Ah well...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm really sorry, Heather. Maybe someone here will see this and give you some citrus help...not my area.


----------

